# DL380G5 - Smart Array P400 - cciss fifo full ?

## GentooStarter

I'm using a DL380 with a Smart Array P400 controller incl. the 256Mb battery backed cache module..

this has been working just fine until recently.. The last few days my messages file is full of errors concerning the controller :

```
Oct 26 03:35:15 margraten cciss: fifo full

Oct 26 03:35:15 margraten cciss: fifo full

Oct 26 03:35:15 margraten cciss: fifo full

Oct 26 03:35:15 margraten cciss: fifo full

Oct 26 03:35:15 margraten cciss: fifo full

Oct 26 03:35:15 margraten cciss: fifo full

Oct 26 03:35:15 margraten cciss: fifo full

Oct 26 03:35:15 margraten cciss: fifo full
```

The server is used with Cacti so there is heavy disk access, my guess is that the write cache becomes full and the machine will just revert to slower writing without the cache.

I am not sure however..

Does anyone recognize this error and has been able to identify and correct it ?

----------

